# Should I take this thermometer back



## danb10 (Jun 10, 2012)

Newby here. Got a digital remote at Wal-Mart--Backyard Grill brand. Didn't pay close enough attention until I got it home that it has a rubber/plastic covered probe wire. I've seen reference here to braided wires. My concern is that the rubber/plastic won't survive the interior heat of the smoker (Brinkmann Vertical Charcoal Smoker [the ~18"x18"x4' version]).

Of course, based on my first efforts, it was actually better as a cooler than a grill!. I've also acquired some things to make the fire pan work better, so I'm, hopefully, getting there.

Along the lines of the braided-wire version, is there any issue with passing the probe thru one of the vent holes, other than the vent hole won't be able to close completely with the wire running thru? Does Lowe's carry a braided wire version?

Also picked up an in-door thermometer (same brand). It looks like I'm going to have to drill a hole for it as soon as I find a 7/8' bit or hole saw. Or maybe someone has successfully pulled the thermo from their BVCS and can tell me how that was done and the hole there is 7/8" (my luck isn't that good).

I tested both thermos in a pan of boiling water and they were pretty accurate, so I think that's a step in the right direction.

Thanks for any advice.

DB10


----------



## boykjo (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome to SMF Dan

I bought one from wally world and it has a rubber coating until it reaches the thermocouple. Haven't had any problems and it works great...

this is the  one I have








Joe


----------



## danb10 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info!

DB10


----------



## sigmo (Jun 11, 2012)

It depends on what, exactly, kind of plastic is covering the wire to the probe.  PFE (more or less Teflon) is often used for somewhat high-temperature wire insulation, and it's food safe and stands up to temperatures up to 500°F.

http://wire.thermalwire.com/viewite...mocouple-wire-duplex-parallel-construction--2


----------



## danb10 (Jun 12, 2012)

Didn't mean to stay away so long. There's no mention on the package as to what the covering is. It doesn't say NOT to let the wire touch the side of a grill and given  that the meat would be in the center of a grill/smoker and therefore have to cross over the heat source, one would think the covering would have to be able to withstand  pretty high temps. Oh, well. I may look at Lowes and a couple of other places and see what's out there before I proceed.

Thanks for the input. DB


----------



## alblancher (Jun 12, 2012)

I have the same thermo and have had no problem with it.  Nice and easy if you are not interested in wireless.

BTW  Welcome to the forum from Slidell


----------



## danb10 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks. Actually, this one is "wireless." The wire I've asked about is about 4 feet long and plugs into a base. The unit that displays temp info can actually go up to 100 feet away from the base, according to the package info. Sorry about leaving that little detail out. DB


----------



## mule52 (Jun 13, 2012)

Is it ok to put temp probes in thru the stack?


----------



## alblancher (Jun 13, 2012)

Never heard of going through the stack. Seems like a long way around.


----------



## smokinginmo (Jun 19, 2012)

Mule52 said:


> Is it ok to put temp probes in thru the stack?


If your lead is long enough going through the stack is pretty common.


----------



## venture (Jun 19, 2012)

My guess is that is a high temp insulation.

I carefully wrap a couple layers of aluminum foil around probe wires for some mechanical protection and gently close the lid on them.  No problems with them yet.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dallasbones (Jun 21, 2012)

I have not been on the forum in a several weeks you may have allready solved your problem but I just bought a new meat thermomiter from Brookstones its the best one I have ever had you place the prob in your meat and leave it it has a wire that goes out to a small transmitter that sends a siginal to a wireless recever unit so you can go inside your home and see the internal temp of your steak, briskit, turkey or what ever you choose when your steak is done the recever unit voice notifys you that your ontray is almost ready then 5 degree later it again notifys you that your ontray is done I have used it several times on steak, briskit and its perfect no over cooking ever again I am very happy with its $69.00 but well worth it and if the prob ever breaks you can purchase a new one not sure what the product number is but its the only talking one they have.


----------

